# control panel



## amber (Mar 6, 2005)

Whats the easiest way to access my control panel on here?


----------



## MJ (Mar 6, 2005)

You can click on "Quick links" at the top of the page.


----------



## Andy R (Mar 6, 2005)

From the User CP link above
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/usercp.php?

Or you can choose specific pages from the control panel by using the links inside of the quick links drop down.


----------

